# February POTM! Vote Now!



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Photo 1









Photo 2









Photo 3









Photo 4









Photo 5









Photo 6









Photo 7









Photo 8









Photo 9









Photo 10









Thanks to all those who participated in this month! And good luck to all of you


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I was the first to voteeeee.
Fo sho my home skillet xD.
Do I get cornbread now?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

#7 voter here


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a reminder, no problem making comments on the photos, but try and keep conversation down until the end  Thanks!


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

#2 is my vote


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

go #6! you can do it!


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the strangest feeling I've seen #3 somewhere else before.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

karazy said:


> go #6! you can do it!


Whoop, whoop!! Right there with ya, Karazy!  Something so sweet about the snuggly amphibians.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. true dat


----------



## C453 (Feb 15, 2008)

Photo #2 here!.. even know I dont like saltwater.. it just looks awesome


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah...I know I'ce seen #3 somewhere as well...just not sure where


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not telling which I voted for. It wasn't myself though. 

Great pics everyone! I had a hard time choosing which to vote for.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually, I'm quite sure where i've seen #3, but I won't say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome entries this month.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

_Some_ people might have posted their pics on the forums (FF or others) before entering it in the contest. I know I've seen several of these before.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The photo in question that everyone has seen is because it has been seen on here, on a very regular basis. I do not think its an issue of copyright issues at ALL. I believe it is their own personal fish 

Thats all Im'a sayin'


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

*And the winner is...*

Congratulations to hexi! 12 votes.

Runner up: JustOneMore20 with 8 votes. 

*Photo 1: fishbguy (2 votes)

Photo 4: SueM (2 votes)

Photo 5: Blue Cray (1 vote)

Photo 6: Chrispy (5 votes)

Photo 7: Buggy (2 votes)

Photo 8: guppyart (2 votes)

Photo 9: JBReef (0 votes)

Photo 10: Scuba Kid (2 votes)*


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!

When does the next one start Ichy? I gotta get an early start!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

*applaudes*

Congrats to everyone. Great photos this month.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats hexi! That's a great pic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, we had great entries this month 

Since I don't really have anything planned for March, I'll take entries from now until mid March and allow for about two weeks of voting. I'll make a more official post when March begins


----------



## hexi (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone.
That is the female of my snowflake pair. She loves hosting my zoas/palys. 
Thanks for the great contest. 

Here's the happy couple:


----------



## BlackSwords11 (Feb 23, 2008)

A little too late to vote, but the koi angel is absolutely beautiful.


----------

